# Some Varmits Just Never Learn...



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And are dealt with in a stearn fashion!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

YIKES !!!!! 

Remind me not to ride into their territory without Eastwood at my side..


----------

